# At Last I have One!



## cookiekate (Feb 28, 2010)

Hi

Am all new to the TT circuit. Have been trying to get one for years but the ex husband flatly refused. Oh well I have one now and over the moon with my purchase. I've been lucky enough to get a metallic Green 225 with 8 spoke alloys, 6 cd changer, K & N extras and boy racer dump valve for not a lot.

Having had Minis for most of my life and taken part in lots of shows, runs and the Italian Job, etc. I feel this is the next grown up step and makes me grin every day I get in it. Looking forward to taking part in the Montte Carlo or Bust Run in 2011 and also joined TTOC!

Kate


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Congratulations Kate and welcome to the TTF 

Josh
PS
Post up some pics of the new car


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Thundercat (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi Kate, welcome to the forum!


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

hi kate, welcome to the forum, what do you think to the tt???????


----------



## BaldyMan (May 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## cookiekate (Feb 28, 2010)

I absolutely love the TT, had test drove all models before I made my final decision and then landed the one I have which was in the Midlands so some toing and froing but so worth it


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Welcome dont forget to join the TTOC http://www.ttoc.co.uk


think she beat you to it looking at her sig :wink:

welcome to the TTF Kate

Paul


----------



## cookiekate (Feb 28, 2010)

LOL sure did beat him


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

Hi welcome to the forum


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome Kate

Another husband needs a good pummeling! LoL with snowballs!!

Glad you had the stick up at making your choice..the best one..enjoy the best forum for knowledge and help..enjoy ownership..never give up to your DREAMS TT....


----------



## cookiekate (Feb 28, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> Welcome Kate
> 
> Another husband needs a good pummeling! LoL with snowballs!!
> 
> Glad you had the stick up at making your choice..the best one..enjoy the best forum for knowledge and help..enjoy ownership..never give up to your DREAMS TT....


I never give up on my dreams and always get what I want in the end lol I am certainly enjoying the world of TT's


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

cookiekate said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome Kate
> ...


All WOMEN of the world get what they want end of the day lol... glad yours was the TT


----------



## cookiekate (Feb 28, 2010)

At least it wasnt a pair of expensive crippling shoes lol!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

cookiekate said:


> At least it wasnt a pair of expensive crippling shoes lol!!!! :lol: :lol:


We like sensible souls, thus the TT! Welcome warmly welcome welcome!


----------



## cookiekate (Feb 28, 2010)

wallstreet said:


> cookiekate said:
> 
> 
> > At least it wasnt a pair of expensive crippling shoes lol!!!! :lol: :lol:
> ...


Wouldnt go with sensible soul! just a need to put a big grin on my face when I get in the car with some class! lol


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

cookiekate said:


> wallstreet said:
> 
> 
> > cookiekate said:
> ...


Thats why I got one that growls back at me...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the Forum :wink:


----------

